# IUI: Success stories, can you share, please?



## frenchychristie (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Girls,
A little bit of history: My husband has been diagnosed with non obstructive azoospermia last year, in june. After a surgery, we have been told he could not have biological children. As my tests were all good (after a polypectomy: they found 6 of those little things glued to my uterus!), we were advised to go for IUI. So, in january, we did our first, with 50mg Clomid, pregnyl trigger and Crinone twice a day during the 2WW. I don't know why, but I thought I would get pregnant straight away... But I didn't... We went for a second one, which didn't work, and now I am on the 2WW of the third one... And I am getting crazy! The donor we chose for the 3 first rounds doesn't produce anymore, and we need to look for another if this n°3 doesn't work...
I don't feel anything special apart from tiredness, bloated, sensitive bbs which can be caused by the crinone...
I couldn't sleep last night and felt quite depressed this morning...
Any success stories to share ladies?
Thank you!
Frenchycristie


----------



## Becia (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Frenchycristie 

Go to our donor sperm thread - lots of success stories there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292326.msg5384567#new

xxx


----------



## frenchychristie (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Becia!!!!


----------

